# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  First WILD ever

## Timotheus

Good morning everybody,

I'm still extremely exited, beacause last night was the first time ever I had a full-blown WILD.    ::D:  

 ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::  

I woke up at 5:36 this morning from a non-lucid dream which I wrote down in my dream journal, then I decided to do some WILD practicing. 

But, unlike in my experiments before, I did not count (1- I'm draming, 2 - I'm dreaming ...) but I laid flat, tried to relax completely, put both hands on my chest and focused passively on mental images. After a while I noticed that everything was becoming more or less grey and I had a mild (no, not MILD) sensation of falling, so I thought of a pleasant mental image: a lawn with flowers. First, it was only a thought. But gradually, the picture became more vivid, more clear; and I was beginning to feel, hear and smell. Finally, after maybe a few minutes, I was really standing on that lawn, I could feel the warm sun all over me, I felt the soft and warm grass under my feet, etc - I was full blown lucid.

I had this immense feeling of joy and energy, but I have to admit that my next thought was of, well, sex (I quit with my ex 4 months ago, so please forgive me) so I tried to materialize a girl lying on that lawn. It seemed to work at the beginning, but after a short while the dream began to fade visually, which happens to me very often when I try to have lucid sex. So I stopped that activity and did some spinning, which also worked for the first time in a dream. Instead of sex, I did the second favorite thing lucid dreamers do, which is flying. I started from the lawn and flew towards my hometown, baffling some people. Everything was very vivid, the images were sharp and full of detail, the sensation of wind and movements was realistic etc. 

After a lot of flying, I arrived at some very high trees, and oddly, there were lots of white, dangerous looking rats sitting in the treetops. At that point I think I lost lucidity. Shortly after, I had a false awakening where I discovered that a lot of people had come into my apartment while I was sleeping, and then finally I woke up for real at 6:03. I was quite surprised by this, because the whole WILD induction - lucid dream - non-lucid dream felt like much longer than 27 minutes.

Still, I'm very happy, because this was my longest lucid dream since a very long time, and a lot of things worked for me for the first time.

 ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::

----------


## O'nus

Congratulations!

An obviously hard endeavour to achieve, lucid dreaming is such a great reward for many.  Ahh.. the great feeling of escaping reality..

Good luck to you in the future

~ Michael : O'nus

----------


## Serinanth

congrats!!!  ::cheers::

----------


## Seeker

Congrats!

I am still trying to have a WILD.  Maybe soon!

----------


## nerve

rock on.   ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Timotheus

Thank you for all the positive response, dudes.

I have to admit that last night, I tried Aural Girls little recipe for the first time:





> Just try this little \"potion\" 30 minutes before you go to sleep: 1 aspirin, 50mg of B-6, and a glass of milk. This works wonders for me - though my kids say it makes their dreams too wild to handle. [/b]



But it's hard for me to understand what would be the reason for this to work. It could have just been chance. Or placebo. Anyway, I don't want to screw up my stomach every night by taking aspirin.

But I want to have this back... having a normal thought first while still awake, and then feeling it to change into a complete (dreamworld) reality. It still feel excited about it. Do you some of you really have this every night ?

----------


## Second Attention

On the page she posted, it explains how it works... I forgot... but it seemed at least partially logical... if not completely... I've wanted to try this too... I need to.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

::banana::   ORGASM BANANA!

Sorry you all I had to do it, I've been holding that one in   :Oops:  

By the way, as you can see I am a lucid N00b, whats a "Wild"?   ::?:

----------


## wasup

Well, there is a search button at the top of the screen... 


Wake initiated lucid dream... as I said in another post... "I would help you but there are too many posts on what it is"

----------


## Timotheus

> _Originally posted by Second Attention_
> *On the page she posted, it explains how it works... I forgot... but it seemed at least partially logical... if not completely... I've wanted to try this too... I need to.*



Ok, I looked through the explanation on that page. When I have some time, I can try to do some research if this may be a reasonable mechanism.

Btw, I tried the recipe for the second time last night... and it led me to another lucid dream   :smiley:  , although it was a DILD.

So, after increased training activity, that's a total of 8 LD's in October, compared to zero in September  ::D:

----------


## Second Attention

nice... I'll definitely have to try it... once my life stop's being nuts..

----------


## liquid

What is B-6?????

----------


## Timotheus

Vitamin B-6. Also called pyridoxamine.

Looks like that:



Did that answer your question ?  :  ::D:

----------


## liquid

No

----------


## Timotheus

Now why not ?   ::morecrying::   ::morecrying::   ::furious::   :Mad:   :Pissed:  

 :Oops:

----------


## froggey

What does it do though?

----------


## Timotheus

Okay. That was the info given on that cited website:





> Milk has tryptophan, a natural precursor of serotonin, however, it needs vitamin B6 for the synthesis. *
> 
> Since serotonin molecules are relatively large, most of the serotonin in the bloodstream is filtered out by what's known as the \"blood-brain barrier.\" Aspirin has an interesting effect in making this barrier more permeable, allowing the serotonin molecules to pass. [/b]



Obviously, the recipe aims to increase the brain serotonin level, which should have some effect on your sleep. Serotonin can be made by the body out of tryptophane, which is found in milk.

But beware, there are some obstacles.

First, one glass of milk contains approx. 80 mg of tryptophane. That's not an awful lot, and it will be released rather slowly by your gut.

To get serotonin from tryptophane, the body needs 2 enzymes to do the job. The second enzyme, which is called aromatic L-amino acid decarboxylase, does indeed need Vitamin B-6 as a cofactor. When you intake a high amount of B-6, this will increase the efficiacy of this second step. But only of this second step, not of the limiting first step, so in the end, B-6 won't help much at all. In addition, after you take those B-6 pills orally, all of this will happen in your liver; not in your brain.
The problem here is, serotonin cannot get from the liver to the blood into the brain, because of the blood-brain barrier. The web site claims that this barrier can be temporarily switched off by aspirin. But I couldn't find any confirmation on that claim so far.

So, for me, this recipe doesn't make much sense. It would be probably more helpful to drink a glass of milk alone before going to sleep, because tryptophane _can_ cross the blood-brain barrier and a fraction of it will be transformed to serotonin in the brain.

I hope that was more helpful   :Sad:

----------


## liquid

Oh it was, thanks for posting that, looks like youve done your research for sure.

Ill still give it a try, see what happens, are there any side effects though?

----------


## Tim

does it actually make any difference if the milk you drink is warm or not?

----------


## nerve

for some reason this strikes me as funny. watch me as i roll on the floor in laughter.

----------


## Timotheus

> does it actually make any difference if the milk you drink is warm or not?[/b]



I would say NO   ::lol::  . Do what you like more.





> are there any side effects though?[/b]



Yes, there are some potential side effects.    :Exclaim:  
Excess amounts of B-6 basically go the way of your pee pee, so no problemes here.
Aspirin has some serious side effects, as you probably know, it ruins your stomach if taken regularly.
As I explained before, the recipe will increase blood but not brain levels of serotonin. This is a quote of an article I found on the web:





> ... serotonin in the peripheral
> blood is not benign. *Serotonin causes not only harmless flushing
> and diarrhea, but people with serotonin secreting tumors (hindgut
> carcinoids) also have problems with fibrosis of the endocardium
> and valves in their right hearts, which can cause heart failure.
> This fibrosis is caused by the serotonin. *This effect can also
> be seen with dietary intake of only modest amounts of serotonin,
> and there has actually been described in the medical literature a
> tribe of South Sea islanders with right heart fibrosis as a
> ...

----------


## Tim

ive never had warm milk, but it sounds nasty

----------


## liquid

> _Originally posted by Timotheus_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



  :Pissed:   ::help::   Your all welcome for ME asking that question.

----------


## dougdrums

What's up with the late side effect warnings? Nutmeg and now MILK!!!

----------

